# bichon watching a video



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Snaedis my sister bichon is watching a video of her and Dima my spoo playing 
Look how interested she is in the video and in the end she wants to join them


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That's really cute, she's watching so intently!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's hilarious! I love it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol!!!! I love that this is a youtube of a dog watching youtube... now we need anotehr youtube vid of a dog watching THIS clip, and we'll have a whole series ontop of one another just like the infinite cat project! hahaha


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Please, don't give me any ideas. I *have* to get to bed early tonight. LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Precious! Loved it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> lol!!!! I love that this is a youtube of a dog watching youtube... now we need anotehr youtube vid of a dog watching THIS clip, and we'll have a whole series ontop of one another just like the infinite cat project! hahaha


that is a great idea  

I love it when she starts pawing at the computer around the 1:30 mark


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Adorable! What a cutie...obviously likes to play! It makes me wonder what she's thinking as she's watching.


----------

